# post your Blue dog pics



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

If you have a blue apbt or bully post it! blue blue and whit blue brindle all are ok for this thread lets see them. I will start.
Pin head 








Diamond








Miss D








Blue








Dozer.








ok your turn.
I love me some blue dogs!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Only blue dog I've ever had, might be my last too(result of a blueXblue), I feel bad about the allergies. Love the **** outta him though.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

As most know I am not fond of blue dogs and don't own any, however I do have this dark fawn who is very similar in color.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

LMFAO!!!! your funny.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Loving the blue dogs. Only brindle and black here though.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

brindle are nice too.
im gonna start a brindle thread


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

sounds good to me


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> brindle are nice too.
> im gonna start a brindle thread


We had all these threads. I tried to find them but could only find the black one. Sucks to because they had soo many pics in them.

Lol yeah you like my dark fawns? Only my kennel produces dark fawns so *get your money right*! LMAO.


----------



## danezSAF (Nov 14, 2009)

*Blue Brindle Pitbull Female*

her name is Arys..is only female from Romania


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ok not blue but found that brindle thread

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12303-brindle-thread.html


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

not trying to thread jack you but i found this one too lol

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12304-blue-thread.html


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ok PLEASE dont hate me 

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12238-red-thread.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12306-black-dog-thread.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12337-fawn-thread.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12333-chocolate-thread.html


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Holly your funny!!! Ya suckers Get your money right! LMFAO

Typhoon not bad for a bully eh?

























Monsoon, best mutt I have ever owned!

















Tempest, she is just sexy! lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I like having new color threads, many dogs have changed and matured or we have new members and pictures.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I like having new color threads, many dogs have changed and matured or we have new members and pictures.


oh me too, i think its fine since its not a contreversial topic that hasnt been beaten like a dead horse, ahem, but I dug em up cuz Holly couldnt find them.. This way we have even MORE pics wooot :woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats why I bumped all the old ones too is so everyone can see all that was posted in there. Some of those got real long. Took me a long time to find and bump them all lol.. 

Figured out the advanced search lmao.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Cant believe it but here's my newest.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Thats why I bumped all the old ones too is so everyone can see all that was posted in there. Some of those got real long. Took me a long time to find and bump them all lol..
> 
> *Figured out the advanced search lmao*.


good for you! LOL :woof:


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Pretty Girl.....


----------



## widerange (Nov 11, 2009)

da Vinci at 4 months old.


----------

